# Dual PB13-Ultra's shaking shoes off



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

My wife isn't a fan of this:huh:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thats why you are here man. WE TOTALLY UNDERSTAND!!!:hsd: Maybe you could ask your wife if she would like you to do some velcro system up there so she wont have to worry about her shoes:sarcastic:. I mean...it's a 2 way street...right:yes:?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Does not surprise me with dual PB13 Ultra's :devil:


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I fully understand. I also have dual PB13's and don't allow anything in the HT that cannot be nailed down.

Cheers


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Looked to me like you were helping reorganize.


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

Funny! my duals do the same in my son's room, things would vibrate off the shelves, he now use quake putty to keep stuff from moving.


----------



## Derry (Apr 10, 2010)

shelves will need a gradual slope to the rear if your going to play at that level,,:T

Derry


----------



## Derry (Apr 10, 2010)

is that your 21" Malestrom build over on the AVS Forum,, ??

Derry


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

It is Derry. Nice to see you here as well.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Lol, that's great corock. I think there are a lot of guys here experiencing similar "unintentional article relocation" as a side effect of killer subs, and a dual PB13 system would seem like a logical addition to the club. Very nice subs. I hope your wife at least enjoys the movies!


----------

